# orange poop?!?!?!?



## metal-head-panda (Oct 2, 2011)

hey, ive noticed recently that my beardies poop is orange? ive not fed him anything orange such as carrots etc. i feed him chopped round lettuce, diced sprout and finely diced apple with a little bit of mixted rocket salad he has a bowl of fresh water daily the viv is a little over 100F in the spotlight end and just under 80F in the cool end, ive only recently been feeding him the apple and his poop was never orange before hand, possibly its the apple? hes recently shed and ive noticed when he is in his viv he is a pale colour? but when i get him out he goes back to his normal colours? i feed him cockroaches from time to time (just waiting for the colony to get a little bigger and have more adults) anyone got any thoughts?

thanks.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure why the orange colour to be honest, all I can say is if it continues maybe get him checked over. 

I would try and up your basking post though to about 105-110f.


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

metal-head-panda said:


> hey, ive noticed recently that my beardies poop is orange? ive not fed him anything orange such as carrots etc. i feed him chopped round lettuce, diced sprout and finely diced apple with a little bit of mixted rocket salad he has a bowl of fresh water daily the viv is a little over 100F in the spotlight end and just under 80F in the cool end, ive only recently been feeding him the apple and his poop was never orange before hand, possibly its the apple? hes recently shed and ive noticed when he is in his viv he is a pale colour? but when i get him out he goes back to his normal colours? i feed him cockroaches from time to time (just waiting for the colony to get a little bigger and have more adults) anyone got any thoughts?
> 
> thanks.


 Hi,is it the urate that is orange?if so,this could mean dehydration..Lettuce isn't great as a veg for beardies,not sure about sprouts:hmm:There is a list on this forum(maybe do a search)on whats good fruit/veg.
Vicky


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

metal-head-panda said:


> hey, ive noticed recently that my beardies poop is orange? ive not fed him anything orange such as carrots etc. i feed him chopped round lettuce, diced sprout and finely diced apple with a little bit of mixted rocket salad he has a bowl of fresh water daily the viv is a little over 100F in the spotlight end and just under 80F in the cool end, ive only recently been feeding him the apple and his poop was never orange before hand, possibly its the apple? hes recently shed and ive noticed when he is in his viv he is a pale colour? but when i get him out he goes back to his normal colours? i feed him cockroaches from time to time (just waiting for the colony to get a little bigger and have more adults) anyone got any thoughts?
> 
> thanks.


Lettuce has high water content and u should check what salad leaves are more nutritional, sprouts really are'nt a good staple food either as they are high in vit c and should only be fed occationally, apple also should only be fed occationally. Check out links for food guides Untitled Document
UK Bearded Dragons Feeding Guide

Also temps seem a little low i'd go for at least 105f to 110f in basking area, if it doesnt settle down in few days i would also look into getting a pals test done http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/501508-help-pals-fecal-tests.html


----------



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Go with something like spring greens, butternut squash and green beans, they are good easy to aquire staple veg. Dandilion leaves are excellent if you can get those aswel! 
Again just repeating everyone else get those basking temps up.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

nads said:


> Hi,is it the urate that is orange?if so,this could mean dehydration..Lettuce isn't great as a veg for beardies,not sure about sprouts:hmm:There is a list on this forum(maybe do a search)on whats good fruit/veg.
> Vicky


 
Correct, but normally when I have seen dehydration it normally has something to do with other foods they are feeding or incorrect husbandry, I can see nothing actually wrong here husbandry wise, apart from a slight decrease in temp I can't see how that would cause this problem?

I personally would not have a problem feeding lettuce leaves to a dehydrated animal, including cucumber mixed in with other greens due to the high water content of both foods lettuce from something recent I learnt romaine would be my own choice.

I would deffo take it as a good sign to have the beardie checked out for parasites.

Just for my own input on the diet I thought I would offer what I would.
My list of foods I would feed a bearded dragon consist of the following.

Spring Greens
Mustard Greens (I grow these)
Turnip Tops (I grow these)
Raddish Tops (green grocers)
Chicory (Escarole (Asda and green grocers)
Green Bativa (Morrisons)
Endive (Morrisons)
Watercress (all supermarkets)
Curled Cress (I grow)
Common cress (I grow)
Pea shoots (morrisons)
Dandilion leaves (collect)
Butternut Sqash (most supermarkets)
Acorn Squash (morrisons)
Kaboocha Squash (morrisons)
Parsnip (most supermarkets and green grocers)
Snap Peas (everywhere)
Okra (ladies finger) (everywhere)
Green beans (everywhere)
Papaya (everywhere)
Prickly pear (pffft green grocers when they RARELY have it)
Mango (everywhere)
Kiwi (everywhere)

Once or twice a year.
Kale (everhwere)
Beet greens (greengrocers)
Dark Cabbage (everywhere)
Leeks (everywhere
Strawberry leaves (grow)
Pak Choi (everywhere)
Carrot (everywhere)
Carrot tops (sainsburys)
Cauliflower leaves (everywhere)

Herbs (I would try to include a different one daily on top of the veg dish)
Basil
Corriander
Fennell
Mint
Sage 
Rosemary
Oregano 
Tyme (everywhere)

Flowers

English chamomile
Petunia
Nasturtium
Hibiscus 
Carnation
Rose Petals
Day lillies
Geranium
Marigold
Dandilion
Babies tears
Clover 
Ficus leaves
Lavander
Maple
Mesquite (grow or check your garden center, if at a garden center buy a organic veg cleaner and wash them)

That is just a basic diet, if I could feed 45 different foods a year I would be happy.

I would have absaloutely no problem including other foods into this, like romaine lettuce and cucumber at varying times to offer a little more moisture to help aid with hydration or to rehydrate an animal personally.

Some of those foods you will have to grow because our supermarkets don't sell them, the likes of mustard seeds can be bought for 99p and grown on the window sill, for flowers you can grow them and they are full of nutrition.

No food is perfect, all foods can be bad if fed too much.
To the OP it might be a wise decision to offer a water dish in the mean time if you don't already I know some peeps don't, ontil you find out what it is, if beardy is dehydrated, he/she will drink from it


----------

